# [Disque dur]  partition boot qui pose pb

## The NeurOne

Salut, 

J'ai un problème étrange :

J'ai recompilé mon noyau pour y intégrer la gestion d'une carte réseau Gigabyte.

Au moment de recopier le fichier :

```
 cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

je me souviens que mon /boot  ne monte pas de lui même au démarrage du pc :

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
```

je fais donc un simple : 

```
mount /boot
```

qui aurait du suffire ... et la commence mes problèmes ...

```

22:03:27-root@serveur. Dans /$

>mount /boot

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

22:03:47-root@serveur. Dans /$

```

donc je teste : 

```

22:03:56-root@serveur. Dans /$

>fsck -v /dev/sda1

fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2

e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

/dev/sda1: clean, 33/32768 files, 3073/131072 blocks

22:04:44-root@serveur. Dans /$

```

et autrechose : 

```

21:02:21-root@serveur. Dans /boot$

>fdisk /dev/sda

WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to

         switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to

         sectors (command 'u').

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 82.0 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x90909090

```

et encore : 

```

22:17:57-root@serveur. Dans /$

>e2fsck -f -n /dev/sda1

e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes

Pass 2: Checking directory structure

Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity

Pass 4: Checking reference counts

Pass 5: Checking group summary information

/dev/sda1: 33/32768 files (3.0% non-contiguous), 3073/131072 blocks

22:18:47-root@serveur. Dans /$

```

cfdisk me jette : 

```

 FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder

                                             Press any key to exit cfdisk

```

Alors, je ne comprends pas trop comment mon pc peux booter, enfin si, pas besoin de monter la partition pour booter dessus !

Mais comment diable puis-je faire pour modifier la config de grub (nouveau kernel) si je ne peux pas monter la partition sur /boot ?

PS : j'ai installé une gentoo sans X ni graphiques (noyau 2.6.36-gentoo-r5) et au boot, j'ai le screen 'graphique' de Grub pour le choix de boot Si jamais ça peut aider...

----------

## barul

On dirait que le $ en fin de ligne est pris comme une commande et te fous sur un shell bizarre ( > )…

----------

## Poussin

 *The NeurOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 22:03:27-root@serveur. Dans /$
> ...

 

Quand je vois ça, je dirais que tu n'as pas compilé le support pour l'ext2 dans ton noyaux. 

Je te conseillerais de la compiler en module, de charger ce module, puis tu pourras monter ta partition et ajouter ton nouveau noyau

----------

## spy20

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *The NeurOne wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> 22:03:27-root@serveur. Dans /$
> ...

 

Complétement d'accord.

J'ai eu la même surprise, oublie d'intégrer Ext2 à mon noyau.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

File Systems

  -> Second extended fs support (*)

```

Et si tu as de l'ext4 profite-en ^^

----------

## The NeurOne

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> On dirait que le $ en fin de ligne est pris comme une commande et te fous sur un shell bizarre ( > )…

 

hors sujet, mais je vais y répondre quand même   :Razz: 

le prompt, je l'ai réécrit et colorisé moi même. et je l'ai mis sur deux lignes.

Mais j'avoue, ça peut perturber.

D'ailleurs puisque tu en parles, je me demande bien ce que fout le $ ici ... je vais vérifier ça

Donc si j'ai bien compris vos réponse, 

 :Arrow:  je recompile le noyau avec l'ext2 en module (surtout pas en dur)

 :Arrow:  je charge le module qui me permetra de monter la partition

 :Arrow:  je recompile cette foi ci e dure, et en y réintégrant mes options de réseau gigabyte

 :Arrow:  je tranfert le nouveau noyau dans /boot, j'ajuste grub, et le tour est joué.

Ca me parrait tellement simple que je me demande bien pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé totu seul !!

je tente ça ce soir. Et je vous dis si ca roule.

Merci

euh, j'avais cru comprendre que pour le EXT4, c'était pas top pour les toutes petite partitions avec peu de fichier dedans ...

Que le gain était inexistant, d'autant plus que c'est une partition qui n'est jamais (sauf cas de pb) montée !

----------

## spy20

En effet, mes petites partitions type /boot sont en Ext2

Le reste en Ext4

Perso, Ext2 est compilé dans le noyau et non en module, j'avais pas envie de m'embêter (après c'est toi qui voit)

Et pour Grub, je pense pas que tu es de modifications à faire.

Si je me trompe on me corrigera ^^.

Le principal reste de booter est d'avoir un prompt Ok.

----------

## The NeurOne

effectivement, je n'avais pas l'Ext2 de selectionner dans mon noyau

Perso j'aime pas les modules, mais modules ou pas, si j'oublie ... j'suis dans l'caca !

pour Grub je n'aurai aucunes modif à faire ssi je donnais à mon noyau le même non que l'existant et que je remplace.

mais comme je suis précautionneux, chaque nouveau noyau est daté, et je conserve (en boot dans grub) TOUJOURS le n-1 pour le cas ou j'ai fais une boulette !

... houra ...

Ca fonctionne ! un petit modprobe ext2 et hop, la part monte tout comme il faut !

yapuka !

PS : pour crOk j'ai viré le $, il ne servais effectivement à rien !

```

17:19:54-root@serveur. Dans /boot

>cat ~/.bashrc

#definition des couleurs

B="\[\033[1;34m\]"

R="\[\033[1;31m\]"

V="\[\033[0;32m\]"

NC="\[\033[00m\]"

#invite du Bash

PS1="$B\t-$R\u$B@$R\h$B. Dans $V\w$B\$\n>$NC"

#PS1="$B \u> $NC"

alias em="clear && emerge -av"

alias ²r="reboot"

alias ²h="halt"

alias ²l="ls -lisa"

alias ²c="clear"

```

----------

## spy20

Chouette  :Smile: 

 *The NeurOne wrote:*   

> effectivement, je n'avais pas l'Ext2 de selectionner dans mon noyau
> 
> Perso j'aime pas les modules, mais modules ou pas, si j'oublie ... j'suis dans l'caca !
> 
> pour Grub je n'aurai aucunes modif à faire ssi je donnais à mon noyau le même non que l'existant et que je remplace.
> ...

 

----------

## Poussin

je garde également toujours plusieurs kernel dans mon grub et je date aussi précisément chaque kernel.

Pour m'éviter d'éditer grub.conf, j'ai deux liens symbolique kernel et kerneltest:

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      43 Jul  2 21:48 kernel -> 2011-06-20_15:08:28_kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      43 Jun 28 16:23 kerneltest -> 2011-06-20_15:08:28_kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

```

----------

